# Room for 1; Tuesday Overnighter



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Heading out of Freeport on Tuesday around noon. Room for 1 with their own tackle/gear. Send a PM with phone # if interested. Primary target is tuna (jig, pop, chunk), may troll a very little.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crew full. Thx for interest.


----------



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

If anyone backs out 832 287 0802


----------

